# CA trainers?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Certified Clinician ? Certified Clinicians
AMBASSADORS ? Certified Clinician

Check the website.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I would cautious of any trainer that needs to promote themselves using someone else’s name. I suggest you contact local stables and local horse owners and ask who they recommend as a colt starter. Then check the trainers references and visit their training facility to see how they work horses. Some of the best trainers I have met did not have videos or TV shows. 

Best of luck


----------

